# Uneven pupils in rats eyes?



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I accidently took a photo with flash of my pink eyed rat Muffin, and I noticed that his pupils are uneven. Being a somewhat paranoid new owner I decided to consult the forum  Is this something I should be concerned about or is it just an innocent quirk?


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Rats, unlike humans, can move their eyes independently. So he's perfectly fine!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

It's not just in a different place, it's kind of a different shape - long, sort of oval.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

It's kinda strange almost like maybe a previous accident. 

It's usually caused by some kind of brain trauma-pituitary gland, stroke, even an accident causing head injury. How old is she?

If she is young and acting normal otherwise maybe she had a head injury as a baby. 

She's adorable, hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

He's two months old, has been acting normal as far as I can tell. His eyesight isn't great, but he's not blind, and he moves around just fine.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

oh, apologize to Muffin that I didn't recognize his manly hood. 

He's quite young with no other symptoms I'd lean to accident as a pup. Hopefully someone experienced can give you their thoughts.


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't know about rats, but one of my pupils is twice the size of the other, making mine look a little strange. I was just born that way, so I would assume a rat could have that as well?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I don't want to alarm you, but the pupil differences you describe and show in your photo do sometimes point to the very common pituitary tumor, or some other pressure in the skull that is essentially blowing the pupil out.

A vet visit is in order.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Yikes! I hope it's not that!  I will give the vet a call. Thanks!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Got an appointment with the vet for after work today. Going to take my other two in as well for a general check up as I've not done that yet since I got them last month. I've got my fingers and toes crossed that its just a birth defect! Thanks for the advice folks.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

All three of my rats got a clean bill of health from the vet. She thinks that Muffins eye is a little birth defect. I've to keep an eye out for any changes in the eye and behaviour, but she thinks it's really nothing to worry about.  Phew!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Good, good. At least now they're all checked up and your vet has a record of what it looks like so that you can monitor any potential changes.

Kudos on being a fantastic rat owner.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Yes, and was good to meet the vet and get a feel for the place too, as they are new to me. Defo got good vibes, and the boys impressed the vet with their good behaviour so I think they liked her too! Oh and thanks for the kudos Cagebirdsinging! I'm trying my very best. This forum has been such a huge support so thanks to you all


----------

